# Halloween costumes...



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Am still thinking but I might be Toad from mario


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm gonnna be osama if I can find a fake beard and the robes


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

lol he said osama not obama. lol

We're have a costume party for halloween, if you show up w/out a costume you get a sheet for a toga.
So, I'm gonna set the example and make a BA toga.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Lmao! Oops! Let me change that.. Am still half asleep haha

I would wear a toga but I just dont think theyll accept it at my job lol


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I have been growing my hair out for almost a year to be Michael Jackson (yeah, before he died)... Everybody tells me my nose looks like what he was going for before it got all messed up and was falling off his face. Just gotta dye my hair black, some white makeup and a badass leather jacket :laugh:


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

pink spandex body suit, pig nose, and angel wings... i'm the swine flu mother fucka


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

George bush then I'm gonna hang myself.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

speakyourmind said:


> George bush then *I'm gonna hang myself*.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Mario from Mario brothers.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

Dude, I hope a mario comes to the party. My homegirl is dressing up as princess peach.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Lol There is always a mario at a party!







My costume cant be anything too bad cuz my manager wont allow it.. Yea I plan to use it at work lol


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

I have a huge urge to dress up as a big bunny.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

the best halloween costume...thats what i wearing..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

FYI, I was Walter Schobchak from The big Lebowski last year. It was probably the best costume/most time I had ever spent on a costume. I had everything down to a T. I'm trying to find pictures, but am not having any luck.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

thePACK said:


> the best halloween costume...thats what i wearing..


Your going as rnr?


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm going to wear a big cardboard box around my torsoe,
Put a big X on it all sides, and when people ask wut r u,
Ill spin it and tell them xbox 360


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Somebody could use my costume from last year... Dog the Bounty-hunter, and my girlfriend went as Beth with huge styrofoam boobs. Note the custom mullet wig with feather accents, and the bone bead arm bands... if only you could see my tight black levis and the boots i had.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm thinking of going as Max from Where the Wild Things Are.

Theres also the chance of going as a guy from Yatta or Moscow.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

94NDTA said:


> FYI, I was Walter Schobchak from The big Lebowski last year. It was probably the best costume/most time I had ever spent on a costume. I had everything down to a T. I'm trying to find pictures, but am not having any luck.


haha, i had the same costume last year. i gotta dig up the pictures.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

My wife chose our daughters outfit... Raggedy Ann baby...that meant she expected ME to be Raggedy Andy and her Raggedy Ann.
I told her we would be divorced before I did that...
Thank god she didn't find the baby an outfit b/c I would have been F'd!!!
Now I think I'm gonna be 50's greaser b/c my daughter has one of the poodle dresses/outfit.

Not what I wanted but I guess my daughters first Halloween or ANY for that matter I don't get a choice!


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

notaverage said:


> My wife chose our daughters outfit... Raggedy Ann baby...that meant she expected ME to be Raggedy Andy and her Raggedy Ann.
> I told her we would be divorced before I did that...
> Thank god she didn't find the baby an outfit b/c I would have been F'd!!!
> Now I think I'm gonna be 50's greaser b/c my daughter has one of the poodle dresses/outfit.
> ...


you guys can be penguins! the baby pengeuin costume are so cute


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

A few costume ideas

jizz in my pants
chris brown and rihanna
sabotage - beastie boys
ben roethlesraper
step brothers - boats & hoes (white suits)
i'm on a boat - suit with glasses
yatta - happa-tai (youtube)
moscow (youtube)
lucas from the wizard movie
falcon - balloon boy
Fresh prince of belair.
billie mays.


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

As long as it's girly lol........Snow White or some sort of princess would be nice


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

im going as dimebag darrel

friend is going as the same thing he was last year which was the dreaded FACEBOOK STALKER!!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> A few costume ideas
> 
> jizz in my pants
> chris brown and rihanna
> ...


Youtube ones wouldn't be any good unless everyone knew what it was...I have no clue what Moscow is..I loooked and had no clue what you meant...I found the Yatta one..tha was funny...but I wouldn't have a clue what it was if I didn't look it up.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

notaverage said:


> A few costume ideas
> 
> jizz in my pants
> chris brown and rihanna
> ...


Youtube ones wouldn't be any good unless everyone knew what it was...I have no clue what Moscow is..I loooked and had no clue what you meant...I found the Yatta one..tha was funny...but I wouldn't have a clue what it was if I didn't look it up.
[/quote]

Yeah, some of them are the ones that very few people will get. Just like the New Haircut guy with Jager bombs.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

That is a classic...not a bad idea..I should tell my buddy who lives in Hoboken to do that


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

popeye and olive oyle


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

Karl Hungus.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm going to dress up as a spartan. I may have a bit of a beer gut, but the six pack issue is easily cured with a sharpie and some artistic flare. I shall keep my junk in line with the copious use of sporting undergarments. One properly cut red bed sheet will do the trick for the cape, and the rest will easily be accomplished with charm and arrogance.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

my room-mates and i are going to be the 4 guys from the hangover movie


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> my room-mates and i are going to be the 4 guys from the hangover movie


I figured the guy with the beard and baby is gonna be this years Joker.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Im gna go as a wizard!!! Also fancied Fred Flintstone!!!!







A Jockey was on the agenda aswell as Tarzan!!!


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Some costume ideas :

shirt , red bandana & gun (Chris Walken in Deer Hunter)
white tank top & nunchucks (Bruce Lee)

lol.......


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

So any pics from the parties last night???


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

can you guess who i am? Actually walked around like this downtown for most of the night. had lots of people come up and ask me if the guitar was real. lol. lot of suprising looks when they found out i had a portable amp strapped to my back as well! friends got a kick out of the time i walked into the bathroom to take a piss and yelled "its way to quiet in here..time to shred!!!" then i busted out "the art of shredding"....everyone in the bathroom was like "holy sh*t?! wtf?"


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

^ less pics of you, more pics of taxi driver girl


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> ^ less pics of you, more pics of taxi driver girl


----------



## alyt (Oct 16, 2009)

I went as a ******* woman....my friend the maid


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> ^ less pics of you, more pics of taxi driver girl


i concur :nod:


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

haha!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

alyt said:


> I went as a ******* woman....my friend the maid


noice..

so are those real boobs or costume boobs? b/c those are some big boobs


----------



## alyt (Oct 16, 2009)

haha no need for fake here


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

This was my costume. He was a late night horror movie host when I was a kid.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

I was an Illegal alien










alyt said:


> haha no need for fake here


lies, need verification pls


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I was a zombie stripper teehee**














View attachment qweda.bmp


----------

